
Ask HN: What should I look for in my first programming job? - reggiew
I&#x27;m a computer science graduate looking for a software engineering job. I realisE that my first job might not be the most glamorois or well paid but What should I look for in my first position? How can I find a position that will enable me to grow as an engineer?
======
jppope
go work at a dev shop - a company that contracts with clients to build things.
Usually the gigs are hard & demanding. The good thing though is that you get
exposed to all sorts of tech and people, but probably most importantly you'll
understand why best practices are the way they are.

